# Some of my work 1st week on a lathe since high school



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

When I was 13, 1984, I turned a bread board and I think I did a shallow bowl. In 2010 someone demonstrated woodturning and showed how to turn a pen. I was fascinated and wondered why I had never seen one before. I turned my first pen that day under his tuition, then I turned an acrylic pen. It was not until December that year that I was finally able to acquire a Lathe with some negotiation over my mortgage. That same day I had one more lesson from the gentleman who first showed me how to turn again. 

I had ordered pen parts in anticipation of my purchase and so over the next couple of weeks I made close to 100 pens. These are some of my first and most interesting. 









Both these pens are made from what is often referred to in Australia as 'White Cedar'. It came from an unusually large specimen in Griffith, New South Wales. The gold one I gave to my wife. 









The silver one I sold to a man who took it back to Sweden as a gift for family. I had never turned a captive ring before these two pens. I got an old slot-head screw driver and with a round file created a hooked cutting edge and then ground the tip. I shaped the rings and polished them with a friction polish before completely cutting them free. Once free I shaped each end of the remaining shaft to match the inner diameter of the ring. Putting the polish on the shaft it was then possible to polish the inside and remaining parts of the ring using the friction pushed against each end of the shaft. Once the ring was polished it was then possible to finish shaping & polishing the top parts of the pens.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave, if you are a rookie to pen turning you're doing great! Those are great! Do more and post them! Thanks for posting.


----------



## oleStanman (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work Dave :thumbsup:, the ring is a clever idea and no doubt causes lots of conversations. Yes, by all means post more photo's of your stuff....Stan in SW, Mi.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice pens Dave. Pretty cool how they look similar


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice pens Dave. Pretty cool how they look similar


Thx. I snapped one a little like a barbell and the other went a little more for a dog bone shape. 

Appreciate the other comments too. Will be posting more soon. Should I do it on here or start a new thread?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's up to you. Here would be fine. I guess It depends on how many comment on this thread. 
Either way, I'll see it


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

The one above is English Oak recycled from an old double bed bed-head. I estimate the bed was somewhere 70+ yrs old









This is another from the same tree as the first post, White Cedar
You will notice some nice color variation and the yellow, this was achieved by using a small branch not much bigger than the finished product









Now a sample of Red Gum. You may have seen one of my earlier posts where I made some vases out of recycled reflector posts from the road side. This is the same timber. It was probably on used as a reflector post for 50 or more years before it was pulled out by the local shire.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice. I like the grain pattern on the English oak. 
Nice style. How did you get that diamond like pattern in there?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice. I like the grain pattern on the English oak.
> Nice style. How did you get that diamond like pattern in there?


Just the nature of the grain. If you turn down to a taper at each end you get a diamond pattern. One of the many beauties of working with timber. 

Here is a long taper one direction only compared to a number of beads.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. The one on the right is different. Looks like a wine bottle stopper. Thumbs up.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This one was recycled from floor boards from an extension I did to a home in Griffith NSW, the original home dates back to the 40ies but this was a new piece of Murray Pine. Has an awesome smell as you turn it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave, those are simply beautiful. Not sure what shire means, but I'm glad they pulled the posts up. Great looking designs and craftsmanship.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Dave, those are simply beautiful. Not sure what shire means, but I'm glad they pulled the posts up. Great looking designs and craftsmanship.


Thx, shire is another word for local council, but in the country it can take in 100's km2. Ours happens to only include the township of Jerilderie. The next one down takes in 3 towns. They just cut down some trees in the main street and I was able to get some burls off a peppercorn tree. No idea how it will turn out or how long till it dries.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

You have some nice work there!


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are pretty lookin things...hehe cant wait to start makin a bunch of my own


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

blaineo said:


> Those are pretty lookin things...hehe cant wait to start makin a bunch of my own


Thx Blaineo. Looking forward to seeing what you turn up 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

